# Entertainment Licence



## moomin (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been told that I will need to apply for some sort of licence to enable me to set up a little stall to hair braid/sell jewellery during the summer months in the Algarve. I've spent ages searching but can't find any information. Can anyone please help?


----------



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

hi moomin
i've sent you a private message.


----------



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

moomim. i tried to send you a p.m. but it was rejected. are you in portugal yet?


----------

